
How to brick Samsung phones - lelf
https://medium.com/@fs0c131y/how-to-brick-all-samsung-phones-6aae4389bea
======
umvi
Presumably letting the battery die and turning it back on will "unbrick" it?
If so, I wouldn't call that "bricking"

~~~
frankacter
You're right, it is not bricking since the device is still bootable and
somewhat usable, just locked as a result of the application running.

Just rebooting the phone won't clear it up, however, it would be a little more
complicated than that. The use case this dev is presenting is that they have
somehow gotten a user to install this malicious app and approved it for the
permissions it requires.

Once it locks the device you don't even need to wait for the battery to die,
you can simply hold down the power button and it will power off after a few
seconds.

The issue is that the app sets to auto run on boot which means you would have
a small window to uninstall the application before it locks the device again.

So if you were lucky enough to have enabled USB debugging prior to installing
this app you could run an adb command to uninstall it. If you're technically
savvy enough you could load a custom recovery and delete the malicious app
from there.

..or, simply, you could just factory reset the device and the malicious app
would be erased as part of the profile reset.

------
mindslight
Remember when we respected the distinction between a device itself, and the
manufacturer's tweaked OS installation? Pettridge Farm remembers.

Speaking of bricking Samsung phones, there's a well known bug in the emmc chip
of the i9300 that will eventually brick the phone. I'm pretty sure my i9500
fell victim to the same problem.

------
RandomInteger4
TL;DR - Malicious apps are malicious.

